# Sick and tired of theses Vapes on these Damn Planes



## Skollie (6/7/15)

So what are the laws exactly?


I recently went on a flight and was told just to put it in my pocket. 

However some / most of these mods look very suspect. detonators i think so?!?

So what are the rules exactly. the last thing i want is my mod taken away from me on the start of a great overseas trip.

I don't mind just not telling them that it is in my stow away luggage and im sure thats fine. but is there a danger it will get damaged or anything like that?

Id rather just remove the tank and put it in my bag and just keep quite about it tbh.

Also will the bottles leak that is another concern?

*note it is an overseas trip.


----------



## Skollie (6/7/15)

hope this thread doesn't exist already


----------



## Robert Howes (6/7/15)

I have been through a number of airport security checks and have never had an issue and I have a rather bulky setup. The only questions I have had have been more out of curiosity as to what it is and not from a safety point of view. However it would be good to know what the official rule is if anyone knows.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/7/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> So what are the laws exactly?
> 
> 
> I recently went on a flight and was told just to put it in my pocket.
> ...




When I was still in an out of the USA these TSA (if that's what they are called) agents are very clued up on things.
I'm sure in the begining there was many issues, but these days it's as common as a laptop passing through.

I still have one or two guards at chekpoint terminals ask me what it is from time to time in South Africa, but there's no rule. I'm sure these guys get trained on what to look for better than we actually believe to be true.


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/7/15)

http://www.electroniccigaretteconsu...elines-for-flying-with-e-cigarettes-e-liquid/

This might help


----------



## GerharddP (6/7/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> So what are the laws exactly?
> 
> 
> I recently went on a flight and was told just to put it in my pocket.
> ...


I have recently returned from MZ. the only questions I got was:

1. In S.A.-> Take it out and prove that it is what i say it is
2. In MZ -> Same as 1. but had to remove rba and batts to show the insides.

My other mates have more or less the same experiences mostly in Africa. The rest of the world knows what they are etc.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> I have recently returned from MZ. the only questions I got was:
> 
> 1. In S.A.-> Take it out and prove that it is what i say it is
> 2. In MZ -> Same as 1. but had to remove rba and batts to show the insides.
> ...



E-cigarettes are no longer allowed to be packed in luggage going in the aircraft hold. You MUST carry it on your person and all airlines and airline employees should be aware of this. However, I have heard that some countries confiscate them but have no definite confirmation ...... apparently they are not allowed in Abu Dhabi?? Anyone know more about this?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/7/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (6/7/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> hope this thread doesn't exist already



Phone your air carrier to confirm and if possible have them send you a letter or something?


----------



## GerharddP (6/7/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> E-cigarettes are no longer allowed to be packed in luggage going in the aircraft hold. You MUST carry it on your person and all airlines and airline employees should be aware of this. However, I have heard that some countries confiscate them but have no definite confirmation ...... apparently they are not allowed in Abu Dhabi?? Anyone know more about this?


Well i have never "checked" my vape gear. Always on me or in the laptop bag and if it was in the bag i take it out just like the laptop needs to be taken out and put it in a separate bin thingy to be scanned. In other words i make sure its visible and not "concealed".


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/7/15)

See attached

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (6/7/15)

no one has mentioned it so I will. You can take upto 6*100ml bottles... Make sure they are plastic and do not fill them full as the eliquid expands at altitude.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## stevie g (6/7/15)

also the bottles must go in your checked luggage.


----------



## GerharddP (6/7/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> See attached


Thats why i say its never been checked in and always onboard with me, not only because i knew about the laws (my wife worked at an airport) but because i was concerned with nosy bagadge handlers


----------



## moonunit (6/7/15)

I keep everything in a Loc and Loc Tupperware which is fairly airtight and transfer liquids into plastic bottles(if they came in glass). That all goes into my check in luggage. I have found the time between checkin and flight not worth worrying about a Vape, cause it does leak on the plane if not emptied. 

Although I did lose a small leatherman type pocket knife to airport security when I forgot to check in my Vape Tupperware. Funny thing though, they didn't pick it up at Cape Town airport and only at OR Thambo on my connecting flight out.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (6/7/15)

I travel a great deal, even know some of the cabin crew by name already, no problem in having the vape gear in your laptop bag, have purchased a "back-pack" style laptop bag, easy storage for notebook, tablet and a very large padded compartment for the vape gear, no problem in New York, just had to pack out for inspection, no packing out in London or Hong Kong. Strangely, only had a lengthy conversation with security at Port Elizabeth airport, actually quite amusing to see the face when you explain what it actually is.
@Vaperite South Africa Do not know about Abu Dhabi, do not travel to there.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/7/15)

E-cigs are illegal in the UAE according to a few internet articles I just found. I work for SAA but do not operate on the Abu Dhabi route. I have been told by our cabin crew that they have had their e-cigs confiscated at the airport so be careful when travelling on any of the middle east carriers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (6/7/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> E-cigs are illegal in the UAE according to a few internet articles I just found. I work for SAA but do not operate on the Abu Dhabi route. I have been told by our cabin crew that they have had their e-cigs confiscated at the airport so be careful when travelling on any of the middle east carriers.



Strange. I have a friend who traveled to Doha recently and he didn't have his vape gear confiscated.


----------



## johan (6/7/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> E-cigarettes are no longer allowed to be packed in luggage going in the aircraft hold. You MUST carry it on your person and all airlines and airline employees should be aware of this. However, I have heard that some countries confiscate them but have no definite confirmation ...... apparently they are not allowed in Abu Dhabi?? Anyone know more about this?



You are correct regarding "not allowed in check in luggage", all battery operated devices and batteries must me in your onboard hand luggage. I recently (21 June 2015) vaped openly at Abu Dhabi transit lounge coffee shop, while numerous airport security walked past me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (6/7/15)

It is illegal in singapore due to the medicinal classification of nic. Had mine confiscated last year. They very clued up as to what the devices are but don't allow them in the country. I was politely told that I could keep my gear but wouldn't be allowed into the country lol


----------



## Skollie (7/7/15)

haha th


SamuraiTheVapor said:


> View attachment 30738


is is what i was going for... but wasnt sure about swearingon the forum


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> hope this thread doesn't exist already



Hi @CapeVapeConnection , you can also check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-e-cig-regulations-in-todays-paper.t12371/#post-235099

I think the main thing is if you put mods in your luggage that goes in the hold of the plane (ie not with you) then take out the batteries. All the best with your travels


----------



## DarkSide (7/7/15)

johan said:


> You are correct regarding "not allowed in check in luggage", all battery operated devices and batteries must me in your onboard hand luggage. I recently (21 June 2015) vaped openly at Abu Dhabi transit lounge coffee shop, while numerous airport security walked past me.



I think the airport security knew what was good for them, not to "mess" with you, must be your friendly and charming disposition!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

